

Tazers will beam video of all uses back to HQ - petewarden
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15179584&source=hptextfeature

======
pmichaud
If the data is available to the public this would be a huge step in the right
direction.

------
ax0n
I love the acronym that Mr. Smith is giving this new technology, however I
might be slightly biased.

------
Asa-Nisse
Whats wrong with the current method of just filming it with your mobile phone
and laugh about it online?

